# Possible Purchase: 1996 840 CI



## dfaul1123 (Oct 22, 2005)

I recently went to look at a 96 840 CI. I am looking for my version of the "Ultimate Grand Touring" car. By way of History I have owned a couple of Lincoln Mark VIIIs, a 2002 Corvette Hatchback and am now in the process of seling a 91 Acura NSX. I'm looking for a car that can be driven with some gusto (in the straights and in corners), but am willing to give a bit in both handling and brute performance for a smoother quieter ride. I hated the road noise the Vette generated and the NSX is not that much better, plus it has more "road feel" from manual steering than I care for. I enjoyed both Lincolns, but want something a bit more nimble (no offense to any Mk VIII owners out there). I am looking for a good daily driver that I can take on an all day drive and not feel beat up. Note: I flat out love driving my wife's 97 528I, but of course, wish it had more power. I would appreciate any input on this subject and also any problem areas to look for in a pre-purchase inspection. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi
There is a buyers guide here http://www.e31faq.com/

There is another at www.clube31.net

Most of the 8 series owners are located in the Roadfly E31 forum.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 22, 2005)

After years of looking at them, I finally got a '97 840 about a year ago, and absolutely love it. I drive it everyday it doesn't snow. To me, its the perfect balance of style and performance. Plus, like your NSX, there is not a ton of them on the road, so it has some individuality. Only thing, you better be ready for some compliments at gas stations, parking lots, etc. I get a LOT of questions about it. Wouldn't trade the car for anything. Well, almost anything.


----------



## OVERBOOST (Feb 4, 2008)

*WANTING TO BUY BMW 840 Ci*

Hey SNOWMAN, I read your comment on you excellant car. I 2 am looking at getting one.
I am soon to retire from the military, kids are grown and out living life and now it is my turn. I treat my car like a gem. I love doing my own maintenance to a certain degree. I will be the only one driving it but I am affraid of the cost of upkeep. All I read is mixed signals on this car. Since you just got yours can you give me your input..

Thanks. wanting a unique car a gift to myself for all my labor in the Military


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is a really nice one 10 min from my house
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/car/565394914.html


----------



## AlpineCI (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, def. look into getting one. i saw one on the highway today driving home from work, and everyone driving by was looking at it like it had 5 tires. def. a head turner.


----------



## Black 840Ci (Feb 8, 2008)

I have one and ill never get rid of it!!!


----------



## NYe36er (Sep 12, 2005)

Well you stated you love your wife's 5 series, so why not look into an E39 M5 (this all depends on your budget, but given your current and past stable, doesn't seem like a huge issue)? That will give you the power and added handling you desire out of the 5 series. 

The ride is a bit rougher than your wife's 528, given the M5 suspension but it's still quite a nice ride.


----------

